# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Ноутбук HP4310s, как сбросить CMOSИ?

## Tyumen_polina

Ноутбук HP4310s, как сбросить CMOSИ?

----------


## Grant

Лучше сразу обратиться в авторизованный сервисный центр, а то может получится, что после нескольких "умных" советов- цена ремонта возрастет

----------


## Tyumen_polina

Проблема заключается собственно в том, что я забыла пароль администратора в CMOS, может Вы в курсе как можно его поменять или сброситьИ?

----------


## Grant

А пароль на вход в биос или еще и на загрузку?

----------

